# Did I Buy A Fake Shun?



## CrazyChef (May 12, 2017)

Hi all, glad to be a new member of this great forum!

So...

I bought this knife on eBay. The seller listed it as a Shun. I understand Kai is part of Shun, but the knife markings don't seem to match anything I can find on the web. I hope I didn't get screwed... This is my first Damascus steel knife, and it looks almost like the pattern is embossed on the knife, but I'm not sure. I've never actually seen Damascus steel up close. 

Here are a few pics of the knife:


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2017)

Not sure of relationship between Shun and Kai but know there is one.

Welcome to the forum.

Pic looks like Shun faux (my term) dammy. A thin layer of a dammy pattern is on outside of core blade. Metallurgy equivalent of laminated.

http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=86396


----------



## osakajoe (May 12, 2017)

Shun knives are made by kai


----------



## JBroida (May 12, 2017)

kai is the parent company of shun


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 12, 2017)

Kai isn't a "part" of Shun, it is Shun's parent company. 

What you have is, I think, a "gray market" knife, that is, one that was not intended for North American distribution. However, it is the same knife as a Shun, just lacking the Shun markings.

As far as the damascus cladding is concerned, it is not "embossed", but is, indeed, composed of multiple layers. It has not been etched as some damascus cladding is, so the surface is smooth and appears that it could be a surface treatment.


----------



## Ruso (May 12, 2017)

In Europe FWIK Shun knives are know as Kai.


----------



## StephenYu (May 12, 2017)

Yes, KAI group owns Shun. Since damascus pattern tends to fade over time, I don't think it is a fake knife.


----------



## richard (May 12, 2017)

I recognize the markings. They are from early versions of Shun Classic, where the Shun logo on one side, and simple printed text in the other, including Kai and model #. Newer versions still have this info, but it's printed smaller and the Shun logo is on both sides. However, from your pictures, the markings are reversed (on opposite sides). Did you buy a left handed handle version? (The ridge edge is on the left instead of the right)


----------



## CrazyChef (May 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yes, it's a left handed model. I didn't realize that when I bid on it. But, the only thing "lefty" about it is the hasp, and it actually feels quite comfortable in my right hand.
BTW, the auction went to $71 and I won. I guess it's a fair price if it's genuine.


----------



## CrazyChef (May 12, 2017)

daveb said:


> Not sure of relationship between Shun and Kai but know there is one.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



That's awesome - that's my knife - Thanks!


----------



## CrazyChef (May 12, 2017)

Lots of VERY helpful information - I appreciate all of your answers! Man, am I glad I found this forum!


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (May 14, 2017)

It says Shun right there on the left side, &#26092;.


----------



## mhpr262 (May 14, 2017)

Sharp-Hamono said:


> It says Shun right there on the left side, &#26092;.


So of course it must be an original, somebody going to the trouble of making a whole fake knife would never dare to put a fake logo on it ...


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (May 14, 2017)

mhpr262 said:


> So of course it must be an original, somebody going to the trouble of making a whole fake knife would never dare to put a fake logo on it ...



Would you like to support your implication that it's counterfeit with any kind of evidence?


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2017)

Play nice.


----------



## supersayan3 (May 14, 2017)

I think it's original.
I have seen many similar in kitchens


----------



## chefs-edge (May 14, 2017)

CrazyChef said:


> Thanks guys. Yes, it's a left handed model. I didn't realize that when I bid on it. But, the only thing "lefty" about it is the hasp, and it actually feels quite comfortable in my right hand.
> BTW, the auction went to $71 and I won. I guess it's a fair price if it's genuine.



It's a good price. The markings are the same as mine that i bought from a official retailer.


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2017)

Typically Shun R /L handedness is all in the handle. I'm a righty but find the left handed D quite comfortable. (Still a Shun though)


----------



## jessf (May 14, 2017)

I prefer most left handed things. Forks, footballs, brooms, all best when left handed.


----------



## panda (May 14, 2017)

if it was fake, probably be better than genuine.


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2017)

panda said:


> if it was fake, probably be better than genuine.



Don't give me ideas, pretty sure I could make a killing flipping fake shuns locally. Anybody have links to the knockoffs &#128512;?


----------



## CrazyChef (May 15, 2017)

panda said:


> if it was fake, probably be better than genuine.



Gee, that was mighty helpful. Thanks.




******* Idiot.


----------



## daveb (May 15, 2017)

Nah, Panda just don't know no tact. But he's seldom misunderstood.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2017)

'tis tru, my ingerish quite good,. :spin chair:


----------



## fujiyama (May 16, 2017)

It's real. You've experienced first hand one of the few reasons Shun knives are underwhelming.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 16, 2017)

CrazyChef said:


> Gee, that was mighty helpful. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Mr CrazyChef is talking to himself out loud here.


----------



## richard (May 16, 2017)

Way to be welcoming. Some of you folks have nothing better to do than troll newcomers to this forum?


----------



## richard (May 16, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm thinking Mr CrazyChef is talking to himself out loud here.



And to be even more ridiculous, (according to your profile) _you also own Shun_.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2017)

richard said:


> Way to be welcoming. Some of you folks have nothing better to do than troll newcomers to this forum?



You get triggered so easily. It's the internet. Relax.


----------



## TheCaptain (May 16, 2017)

Seriously *** guys? Do we have to revert to acting like asses?

It's OPINION. Personal attacks don't really gain points.


----------



## dwalker (May 16, 2017)

I have an aunt that lives in Wisconsin.


----------



## panda (May 16, 2017)

DWalker, I lmao-ed so hard I think I may have ripped my underpants!!


----------



## ecchef (May 17, 2017)

CrazyChef, if you're content with your purchase, that's all that matters. You probably went down the right road with this. Better than buying a new one and risk being disappointed. Don't get discouraged; we can be a tough, opinionated crowd sometimes (myself included) but the forums are a unrivaled source of information. Next post better be a Bill Burke. &#128513;


----------



## bkultra (May 17, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## daveb (May 17, 2017)

Can I see another pic of the Shun? Trying to decide......


----------



## WildBoar (May 17, 2017)

CrazyChef said:


> Gee, that was mighty helpful. Thanks.
> 
> ******* Idiot.





daveb said:


> Nah, Panda just don't know no tact. But he's seldom misunderstood.





Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm thinking Mr CrazyChef is talking to himself out loud here.


I actually think CrazyChef fits right in. His tact is about the same as many here (myself included). He got the helpful info he wanted from a handful of others, plus one tongue-in-check from a resident man of few words. And he responded in a manner that shows he is more then capable of standing toe-to-toe. I did not take his reaction at being thin-skinned, but more of 'okay, bring it on, as I can handle myself'.


----------



## panda (May 19, 2017)

People that actually have thick skin don't boast about it let alone overreact just because you didn't get all positive responses. I think you're just butt hurt that you were told you bought a sucky knife. Get over it and learn, there's lots to be found out.


----------



## panda (May 19, 2017)




----------



## CrazyChef (May 19, 2017)

:bigeek::bliss:


----------



## daveb (May 20, 2017)

Yous two! Maybe Ecchef wasn't clear. Sit down. Be quiet. 

Panda - What are you doing with that picture of my ex?


----------



## panda (May 20, 2017)

that's my current gf, we're eskimo brothers dave! :highfive:


----------



## Customfan (May 20, 2017)

dwalker said:


> I have an aunt that lives in Wisconsin.



Wisconsin? Rolling hills, lotsa good Cheese... nice!


----------



## dwalker (May 20, 2017)

Customfan said:


> Wisconsin? Rolling hills, lotsa good Cheese... nice!



She has a farm.


----------

